# HDMI Issues: Video/Audio : 0xDC



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Rules for this thread:
New Version, new start....

1) Describe the Problem you are having, and any steps you can to do recreate it.
2) What Make and Model TV you have.... And if your TV has a "software"/firmware number or something else, that would be helpfull too.
3) Did the problem occur in a previous version? 
4) Is it worse or the same in this version

Here is the link to the old VIDEO Only Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64164

HDMI - 0xCC Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64430
HDMI - 0xD1 Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=65437
HDMI - 0xD8 Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66191


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok, just forced the update to 0xDC, and...

Same issue still present. 

Another blatant cut-n-paste from the previous software releases' "HDMI Issues" threads:


> 1) HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sony's) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like. Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to. *The HR10-250's HDMI output works just fine with this feature, using the same cable with the same TV.*
> 2) Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
> 3) Occurred in initial release version, as well as 0xCC, 0xD1 and 0xD8.
> 4) No change in this version.


I even tried disconnecting the HDMI cable during the whole software download/rebooting process, then reconnected it after everything was up and running again. No change.

Here are a couple of (bad, sorry!) pictures to demonstrate the problem.

First, a standard definition channel displayed via component input. It shows in proper 4:3 aspect ratio:

Next, the same channel displayed via HDMI input. It has caused the "16:9 Enhanced" mode to kick in, so the TV outputs only a 16:9 image onto the screen:

As you can see, the (correct) 4:3 image has been vertically "squished" into 16:9, as the TV is seeing the HDMI signal from the HR20 as widescreen, even though it's not.


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

Medic,

Have you tried putting the box in native mode? I've installed hundreds of Sony HiDef sets, and if they see a progressive signal, then they automatically change the raster to squeeze mode, and the only way you can get it to go away ist to switch to 480i.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Medic,
This is exactly how my 4:3 Sony KV40XBR800 TV works, with both my HR10-250 HD Tivo and my HR20. You need to set the HR20 to output 480i or 480p if you want the 4:3 SD video to fill the whole TV. By design these Sony TV's will always go into their 16:9 HDTV display mode when you feed 720p or 1080i video. I don't think there's anything wrong with your HR20.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

easton said:


> Medic,
> 
> Have you tried putting the box in native mode? I've installed hundreds of Sony HiDef sets, and if they see a progressive signal, then they automatically change the raster to squeeze mode, and the only way you can get it to go away ist to switch to 480i.


With the Native either on or off, it doesn't matter with the HDMI input. I run in Native mode all the time now, as my wife doesn't want to have to figure out which resolution to manually switch to. It's one of the benefits that makes this box attractive to me.
BTW, the pictures shown in my post above were both taken with the HR20 in Native mode, and the mode being output by the box was 480i.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Medic,
> This is exactly how my 4:3 Sony KV40XBR800 TV works, with both my HR10-250 HD Tivo and my HR20. You need to set the HR20 to output 480i or 480p if you want the 4:3 SD video to fill the whole TV. By design these Sony TV's will always go into their 16:9 HDTV display mode when you feed 720p or 1080i video. I don't think there's anything wrong with your HR20.


But this is happening when the HR20 *IS* outputting 480i. The channel being displayed in those pictures is Noggin, which only broadcasts in 480i (you can even see the 480i LED is lit in both pics). And it doesn't matter if I turn Native off and manually select any of the available resolutions. If the TV input is via HDMI from the HR20, no matter what the output resolution is or whether or not Native mode is on or off, 16:9 Enhanced mode is enacted and the above compressed 4:3 image is displayed.

The HR10 using the same HDMI cable on the same TV worked just fine; of course I had no Native option, but if a HD/widescreen channel was selected and either 720p or 1080i was selected, the TV's feature worked just fine.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Still no HDMI for me. 

TV: LG 37 in. 37LC2d

What gives!


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm at work right now but I was curious if the update happen to fix our Onkyo HDMI issue? Anyone... Thanks guys


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

911medic said:


> But this is happening when the HR20 *IS* outputting 480i. The channel being displayed in those pictures is Noggin, which only broadcasts in 480i (you can even see the 480i LED is lit in both pics). And it doesn't matter if I turn Native off and manually select any of the available resolutions. If the TV input is via HDMI from the HR20, no matter what the output resolution is or whether or not Native mode is on or off, 16:9 Enhanced mode is enacted and the above compressed 4:3 image is displayed.
> 
> The HR10 using the same HDMI cable on the same TV worked just fine; of course I had no Native option, but if a HD/widescreen channel was selected and either 720p or 1080i was selected, the TV's feature worked just fine.


I just leave my HR20 in 1080i pillar box. I watch the sd programs in the box mode (took a while to get used to it). For the widescreen sd shows, I switch it to 1080i crop or back to 480p and use my wide zoom mode. If you leave the HR on 780 or 1080 your tv will not be able to use the wide zoom mode since it is not a 4:3 broadcast so it locks the tv in full mode.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I just think it's time for medic to get a bigger TV instead


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> I'm at work right now but I was curious if the update happen to fix our Onkyo HDMI issue? Anyone... Thanks guys


If you are referring to the pink overtones. No. I checked this morning like a little kid at Christmas and was disappointed once again.

Get back to work.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> If you are referring to the pink overtones. No. I checked this morning like a little kid at Christmas and was disappointed once again.
> 
> Get back to work.


Well thanks for ruining my day! Ha Well I did check it during lunch and both the pink overtone and every10 second the video drops out and comes back on issue remains.

:nono2:

Fix this please Directv before my beloved PS3 arrives!


----------



## jayzfelon (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a 37 inch lcd lg model # 37lc2d after the software update and still having hdmi problems, when I turn it off and turn it back on it is not detecting the signal. I would have to unplug it and reconnect it back to get the signal again.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Well thanks for ruining my day! Ha Well I did check it during lunch and both the pink overtone and every10 second the video drops out and comes back on issue remains.
> 
> :nono2:
> 
> Fix this please Directv before my beloved PS3 arrives!


I may buy a Denon 2807 tonight if Magnolia Home Theater has one. I have to go shopping with the wife for curtains, so why shouldn't I be able to get a $1000 A/V Receiver?


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

911medic said:


> Ok, just forced the update to 0xDC, and...
> 
> Same issue still present.
> 
> ...


I had the sames problem with a Samsung TS-360 HD Satellite Receiver via DVI connection. It was the same TV but 34" or 36" (forgot exact size but I do remember it weighed 260lbs.!!!!). I know this doesn't help, but it at least shows that DTV is not the only one having problems with this feature of Sony's.

I took the TV back after (1) day.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

jayzfelon said:


> I have a 37 inch lcd lg model # 37lc2d after the software update and still having hdmi problems, when I turn it off and turn it back on it is not detecting the signal. I would have to unplug it and reconnect it back to get the signal again.


I have the exact same TV. I don't get a signal at all. At least your getting some HDMI signal.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

Medic - 

This is mystifying. I can't get my XBR960 to recognize 16:9 for ANY channel, ANY setting, from my HR10. Everything says 4:3, even the HD resolutions. Even OTA. Switch to OTA directly into the TV, and it says 16:9. Doesn't really impact anything, but just odd that your behavior seems opposite with the HR10.


----------



## Rebelde (Sep 8, 2006)

I posted this in another thread but I think this is the right one.. I have a VIZIO P50 HDM plasma (50") and I'm Having difficulty with the HDMI connection to both my HR20s. My TV has two HDMI inputs but I'm forced to use component video because the HDMI causes both my receivers to freeze whenever I turn *off* the TV for a period longer then 5 minutes. I'm wondering if anyone has the same tv or similar problems, and/or if someone (earl) can notify the right people about this problem with the box. Hopefully it can be solved in the upcoming upgrade.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

Still waiting for the installation for my 2nd HR20. My TV downstairs doesn't have HDMI. Once I get everything set up I'll try HDMI on my other TV. I'm using triple LNB with my HR20 (till the installer gets here), anyone knows why I'm missing alot of channels? I'm guessing it's the LNB since it's never worked with my old R10 DTivo.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Vader14 said:


> I just leave my HR20 in 1080i pillar box. I watch the sd programs in the box mode (took a while to get used to it). For the widescreen sd shows, I switch it to 1080i crop or back to 480p and use my wide zoom mode. If you leave the HR on 780 or 1080 your tv will not be able to use the wide zoom mode since it is not a 4:3 broadcast so it locks the tv in full mode.


For now, my "fix" is to just use component cable connections, which is fine; but I'd like the HDMI to work like it's supposed to. There's no way your method would meet the WAF! And I don't think I could handle watching 4:3 surrounded by black bars; my TV is small enough as is. Thanks for the suggestions, though!


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I just think it's time for medic to get a bigger TV instead


Someday...when my basement is finished, the BIG screen will have a home. Until then, the 32" will have to do.  Besides, it's actually a pretty good size screen for the room it's in.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> I had the sames problem with a Samsung TS-360 HD Satellite Receiver via DVI connection. It was the same TV but 34" or 36" (forgot exact size but I do remember it weighed 260lbs.!!!!). I know this doesn't help, but it at least shows that DTV is not the only one having problems with this feature of Sony's.
> 
> I took the TV back after (1) day.


Mine only weighs 165lbs! I've been very happy with the TV, and the HDMI input and 16:9 Enhanced Mode worked well w/the HR10; it's just since the HR20 that I've had this issue (which admittedly is a minor one).


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

hancox said:


> Medic -
> 
> This is mystifying. I can't get my XBR960 to recognize 16:9 for ANY channel, ANY setting, from my HR10. Everything says 4:3, even the HD resolutions. Even OTA. Switch to OTA directly into the TV, and it says 16:9. Doesn't really impact anything, but just odd that your behavior seems opposite with the HR10.


That is strange! You don't have an HR20, do you?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

911medic, do your Sony have the ability to change its video settings from 4:3 to 16:9 and if so have you played with your Sony's video format settings to see if this is the problem.


----------



## USCswimming (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok so I didn't have major issues to start with on the HR-20 but each update is making this thing worse. 

1.) I go to watch the shows that were recorded today after the latest release and the audio sync is WAY off on all of them. It is like 3 seconds off. BUT the weird things is that its in the middle of recording one of the shows now and the "live" feed is perfect. Once I go back and start the beginning on the myvod the audio synch is off. 

2.) TV is a Panasonic TH-50PX60U w/ Monster Cable HDMI Cable

3.) This problem never really occurred regularly before this release.

4.) It is horrible in this version.

This problem is happening on the local HD channels. I am not sure if they are MPEG2 or MPEG4 here in Folsom, CA. I also noticed the pixelated look on the FF that was not their previously.


----------



## USCswimming (Sep 19, 2006)

USCswimming said:


> Ok so I didn't have major issues to start with on the HR-20 but each update is making this thing worse.
> 
> 1.) I go to watch the shows that were recorded today after the latest release and the audio sync is WAY off on all of them. It is like 3 seconds off. BUT the weird things is that its in the middle of recording one of the shows now and the "live" feed is perfect. Once I go back and start the beginning on the myvod the audio synch is off.
> 
> ...


the unit proceeded to freeze up on me about 15 mins ago. I reset the system and the recordings from earlier today are fine audio sync wise. So the reset button seems to have fixed the problem so far.

We shall see what tomorrow brings for the HR20!


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Smthkd said:


> 911medic, do your Sony have the ability to change its video settings from 4:3 to 16:9 and if so have you played with your Sony's video format settings to see if this is the problem.


Nope. It's a 4:3 TV, with a "16:9 Enhanced Mode" that can either be set to Auto (default) or On (in case it doesn't detect a 16:9 signal and you want it to). There is no Off setting for this feature, and what it does is vertically compress the electron beam that is output to the picture tube so there's nothing being projected onto the top & bottom areas of the screen. Since it's an "automatic" feature, I can't control it.

There is a "Zoom" function that can be used if you're watching SD res. broadcast that's been upconverted to HD (so it appears to have black bars on all 4 sides of the picture--the zooming in eliminates this). Zooming is not automatic, and has to be set each time you change a channel, and can only be accessed thru the TV's menu (so it's a PITA to use) and in this case would only zoom into the center 4:3 part of the compressed displayed picture--so I'd have a cut off zoom of the vertically compressed image, which would suck.

Those are about the only 16:9-related features my TV has. I've tried both the 16:9 and 4:3 settings in the HR20's menu, and they don't seem to make a difference. And, again, the "Enhanced mode" feature works fine with the component connection, and used to work fine via HDMI with the HR10.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

911medic said:


> That is strange! You don't have an HR20, do you?


No, not yet (WAF increasing with the additional RSN channels coming). Just weird that my Sony has NEVER gotten a "16:9" signal from the HR10.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Does your TV have the "16:9 Enhanced Mode" feature? If it does, you can manually turn it on if the TV doesn't auto-detect the signal from the receiver.
You can see the manual for my TV in the link I posted in my first post in this thread for a description (although vague) of what it does.

You just can't turn the damn thing off, when it activates inappropriately!


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

A few of us have this problem when passing HDMI through our Onkyo A/V Receivers. The screen basically looks like it has a pink filter over it.

My set up:

HR20-700 with latest update
Onkyo RT-R640 A/V Receiver
Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma

With this Industrial Panasonic model you have to buy a digital input module and install your self. I had been running this with a DVI input module with an HDMI to DVI conversion cable. Today I received the HDMI module and discovered that using it in lieu of the DVI module eliminated the pink overtones when passing the HDMI through the Onkyo.

Now this doesn't matter to 99.9% of the people on this board, but I thought that the other .01% would find it interesting. Unfortunately, in order to fix their problem they may have to go out and purchase a new TV with HDMI. I do not recommend that as it may not fix the problem. My investment for the module was $130. A much more acceptable investment.


----------



## NYG23 (Oct 3, 2006)

As a KV-32HS420 owner, I’d like to piggyback off 911medic’s posts. Everything works fine as stated over component cables (audio, native mode, 480i/p, 720p, 1080i/p) which is why I’m mystified as to why it does not display properly via HDMI?  So why not just go with the component cables you may ask? 

Well, here is the problem I had:

HD channels looked great via component but using the same POS stock component cables, the SD channels looked like “youtube”.

So then I went out and bought (rented) a Mon$ter 300 HDMI cable from the “big box electronic store” and realized that while there was little noticeable difference in picture quality, there was a significant improvement in overall sound. 

My temporary “fix” is to watch the SD channels via aftermarket component and HD programs via HDMI. (thanks to monoprice for the cables.)


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

NYG23 said:


> So then I went out and bought (rented) a Mon$ter 300 HDMI cable from the "big box electronic store" and realized that while there was little noticeable difference in picture quality, there was a significant improvement in overall sound.


:icon_lol:


----------



## golfjunkie (Sep 20, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> A few of us have this problem when passing HDMI through our Onkyo A/V Receivers. The screen basically looks like it has a pink filter over it.
> 
> My set up:
> 
> ...


If I am reading this correctly, are you saying you can swap out the DVI input with an HDMI input on your TV? I have this same problem with my Integra receiver (made by Onkyo) with a Sony KP46WT500 TV. Where can I get one, and how easy is it to install?


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

golfjunkie said:


> If I am reading this correctly, are you saying you can swap out the DVI input with an HDMI input on your TV? I have this same problem with my Integra receiver (made by Onkyo) with a Sony KP46WT500 TV. Where can I get one, and how easy is it to install?


The panel I have is a Panasonic Industrial model. Here is a link to the entire line:

http://catalog2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ModelList?storeId=11201&catalogId=13051&catGroupId=14624

Mine is the fourth model down. These models have no speakers, no stand, and no digital inputs, only analog. You will notice that they list the modules you can buy for them including the DVI or HDMI.

I guess to answer your question, no, you can't buy one of these modules for your TV. But you can buy the $70K 103" model and get the HDMI for it. That would look sweet hanging on the wall. 

I understand your frustration with the Onkyo, they sound great, but we can only hope that DTV can fix this problem. Otherwise your only option is another A/V Receiver.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> HR20-700 with latest update
> Onkyo RT-R640 A/V Receiver
> Panasonic TH-50PH9UK Plasma
> 
> With this Industrial Panasonic model you have to buy a digital input module and install your self. I had been running this with a DVI input module with an HDMI to DVI conversion cable. Today I received the HDMI module and discovered that using it in lieu of the DVI module eliminated the pink overtones when passing the HDMI through the Onkyo.


I have the same Panny Industrial plasma with a DVI card and a 10' HDMI to DVI conversion cable from Monoprice for less than $20. Occaisionally I have a few pixels out of place and a few of the other bugs. However my MPEG4 and MPEG2 PQ is awesome and I NEVER have any lockups, freezing, or unpredictable behavior others describe here. I thought about buying the HDMI module but I cannot justify it since I never have any problems with the HDMI protocol.


----------



## bigdeps (Sep 30, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> A few of us have this problem when passing HDMI through our Onkyo A/V Receivers. The screen basically looks like it has a pink filter over it....


Interesting solution, so it has to do with the HDMI-DVI conversion? Have you relayed that too the CSR's at Onkyo? I wonder if this is has become an Onkyo issue or if it its still a DTV problem? I'm planning on getting a new 1080p LCD soon and this info will fit nicely into my marketing presentation to my wife  Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Interesting solution, so it has to do with the HDMI-DVI conversion? Have you relayed that too the CSR's at Onkyo? I wonder if this is has become an Onkyo issue or if it its still a DTV problem? I'm planning on getting a new 1080p LCD soon and this info will fit nicely into my marketing presentation to my wife  Thanks for keeping us up to date.


Marketing Presentation! This is what I used for my presentation. She was sold, hook line and sinker. http://www2.panasonic.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/vBYOPHomePage?catalogId=13401&storeId=15001&langId=-1

It's not an LCD, but marriage is a compromise.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> I have the same Panny Industrial plasma with a DVI card and a 10' HDMI to DVI conversion cable from Monoprice for less than $20. Occaisionally I have a few pixels out of place and a few of the other bugs. However my MPEG4 and MPEG2 PQ is awesome and I NEVER have any lockups, freezing, or unpredictable behavior others describe here. I thought about buying the HDMI module but I cannot justify it since I never have any problems with the HDMI protocol.


Mine worked great too when connected directly to the HR20. It's when it is passed through the Onkyo A/V Receiver via HDMI-DVI that the pink overtones would appear.


----------



## Axecleaver (Oct 13, 2006)

1) After using some trick play operations, HDMI connection switches into a strange, zoomed in, pixelated view. I believe this only happens when watching a 480i source, but I can't say for certain since I haven't tested extensively with HD sources. The top, bottom, left and right parts of the image are cut off. I am using 720p output only from the box, not in native mode. After this happens, trying to change the channel causes the box to stop outputting on HDMI at all. I've switched back to component cables for now.

2) Toshiba 42HM66 

3 & 4) I just got my HDMI cables from Monocable last night and tried on the new release, so I don't know if this problem existed in old versions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

From the Software Updatethread


h0ckeysk8er said:


> One problem that still hasn't been fixed with this software version is the HDMI sync issue I'm experiencing with my Sharp LC-45GD6U. Regardless of the "power-on"/"power-off" state of the HR20, if I power off my Sharp and power it on with the input set to HDMI, I get an "incompatible video signal" message on the Sharp and no picture. If I then change to component and back to HDMI, picture is fine. If I power on the Sharp with input set to component and then change to HDMI, then no problem either. This was never a problem with the H20 receiver I had attached to the Sharp just prior to getting the HR20.
> 
> In thinking about the issue I realized a major difference between the H10/H20 that I had before that worked and the HR20 is that the HR20 never completely powers off. So, in some quick troubleshooting, I confirmed that if I power up the panel without a cable connected, it gives no indication of receiving a signal of any kind. However, even with the HR20 in the "power off" mode and powering on the panel with the HDMI cable attached, the panel indicates that it is receiving some form of signal on the HDMI port. If that is the case, then there is an issue with why there is signal being output on the HDMI port when the HR20 is supposedly "powered off" and what is that signal.
> 
> ...


I have the same TV set as you and will probably test it out over the weekend. I actually have two HR20s, one connected via HDMI and the other connected via component. I had Native On set for a time and it would take a long time to cycle through to the right settings. During this wait, there was an "incompatible signal" message. It seemed to alway fix itself up after a short time, though. I've set the HR20 to Native Off and I removed some of the formats from the available list. This seems to have helped as I no longer see this message. I cannot look now since I'm at work, but I will check later.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

brott said:


> I have the same TV set as you and will probably test it out over the weekend. I actually have two HR20s, one connected via HDMI and the other connected via component. I had Native On set for a time and it would take a long time to cycle through to the right settings. During this wait, there was an "incompatible signal" message. It seemed to alway fix itself up after a short time, though. I've set the HR20 to Native Off and I removed some of the formats from the available list. This seems to have helped as I no longer see this message. I cannot look now since I'm at work, but I will check later.


I'll be curious to see. FYI, I have my HR20 set to 1080i fixed resolution. I find that it does a decent enough job scaling 480i/p and 720p sources and the family and I got tired of the long sync up time between channels with different resolutions. Had it the same way for my H20 as well. I saw no appreciable difference between the scaling of the H20/HR20 and the Sharp itself.

If you are sending audio to your Sharp, you might be getting "Incompatible audio signal" as well depending on the Sharp audio settings, so you have to watch carefully. The telltale for the video is 1) under the source input graphic you will see "--" instead of a resolution; 2) will receive an additional graphic in the upper left corner saying "Receiving auto control signal" (or something similar); and 3) with the HR20 in "standby off" mode, you will see the resolution indicated under the source input graphic once you switch from hdmi->component->hdmi even though there is no actual picture displayed.

The only combination of power on/off of the panel and the HR20 that does not cause sync issues on the HDMI is panel on and correctly sync'd to HR20 and then put the HR20 into "standby off" mode. This makes since if the HR20 is still outputting a signal to the HDMI even though it is supposedly "off". Since I suspect all of this is related to HDCP negotiation, the panel is still happy since turning "off" the HR20 really seems to cause no state change for the HDMI/HDCP connection that was already negoiated. However once the panel gets turned off and then back on, it doesn't seem to be happy with the HDMI/HDCP state still present on the HR20 and punts. And I'm also guessing that the HR20 is not correctly responding to the panel's attempt to negotiate HDCP when it is initally powered up since it believes it already has a successful HDCP negotiation. Only when the panel attempts to start a new negotiation on power up does that change the state and allow a new negotiation to start once you change inputs away from the HDMI and then back. Now all of this is conjecture of course based on my limited understanding of HDCP so I'll be boning up on the actual details over the weekend.


----------



## JessyDawg (Oct 13, 2006)

bigdeps said:


> Interesting solution, so it has to do with the HDMI-DVI conversion? Have you relayed that too the CSR's at Onkyo? I wonder if this is has become an Onkyo issue or if it its still a DTV problem? I'm planning on getting a new 1080p LCD soon and this info will fit nicely into my marketing presentation to my wife  Thanks for keeping us up to date.


Hi everybody. I'm sure I fall in the "newbie" bucket, but after reading these posts, as well as Earl's release notes for 0xDC, I suspect my problem is worth mentioning. I have the pink overtone problem you guys are talking about, and I do not use an HDMI-DVI converter.

My 37" LCD (Magnavox 37MF331D/37) has an HDMI input, into which my HR20 is connected. I have the HR20 set to "Native" resolution, and every so often...maybe twice a week...when I switch channels from an SD to an HD, the display will do exactly what the person with the Onkyo said. It displays the video, but it's as though there's a semi-transparent, pink film over the entire screen. Pressing the guide button, for example, produces the guide display, but still beneath a pink haze. The only fix is to change the channel, and it seems that you have to change it to a channel that's broadcasting in a resolution different from the current one. Usually, if I then go back to that (previously pink) channel, it will show up just fine.

This has been happening (albeit not often) since I got the HR20 (30Sept). I've even had one occurrence, so far, since the download of 0xDC to my HR20. Sure hope this is one of those HDMI compatibility issues that D* can resolve!


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

_Originally Posted by h0ckeysk8er

Can anyone else confirm that they see some form of signal being output to their TV/LCD/Plasma/etc and/or their A/V receiver with the HR20 "powered off"? In my case, the Sharp tells me that it has a 1080i signal (but there is no picture) on the HDMI port (once I switch from component back to HDMI) even with the HR20 "powered off" and the Denon shows digial audio input._

Both of my HR20's output a valid digital signal via the HDMI port. It just goes to black when the HR20 is "turned off." Before I let my HDTV monitor power itself down when the signal on the HDMI cable went away. So, yes, the HR20 puts out a signal even when there are no LED's lit on the front panel.


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

JessyDawg said:


> Hi everybody. I'm sure I fall in the "newbie" bucket, but after reading these posts, as well as Earl's release notes for 0xDC, I suspect my problem is worth mentioning. I have the pink overtone problem you guys are talking about, and I do not use an HDMI-DVI converter.
> 
> My 37" LCD (Magnavox 37MF331D/37) has an HDMI input, into which my HR20 is connected. I have the HR20 set to "Native" resolution, and every so often...maybe twice a week...when I switch channels from an SD to an HD, the display will do exactly what the person with the Onkyo said. It displays the video, but it's as though there's a semi-transparent, pink film over the entire screen. Pressing the guide button, for example, produces the guide display, but still beneath a pink haze. The only fix is to change the channel, and it seems that you have to change it to a channel that's broadcasting in a resolution different from the current one. Usually, if I then go back to that (previously pink) channel, it will show up just fine.
> 
> This has been happening (albeit not often) since I got the HR20 (30Sept). I've even had one occurrence, so far, since the download of 0xDC to my HR20. Sure hope this is one of those HDMI compatibility issues that D* can resolve!


Your problem seems to be unique compared to most others. We have the HDMI signal passing through an A/V Receiver such as the Onkyo/Integra and get the pink. It's interesting that you can change channels and it goes away. I actually watched TV with the pink for about an hour one day just to see if something would make it go away. No such luck. I hope DTV can fix this, because there is no way (that I know of) to get a firmware update for the A/V Receiver or your TV.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

w6fxj said:


> _Originally Posted by h0ckeysk8er
> 
> Can anyone else confirm that they see some form of signal being output to their TV/LCD/Plasma/etc and/or their A/V receiver with the HR20 "powered off"? In my case, the Sharp tells me that it has a 1080i signal (but there is no picture) on the HDMI port (once I switch from component back to HDMI) even with the HR20 "powered off" and the Denon shows digial audio input._
> 
> Both of my HR20's output a valid digital signal via the HDMI port. It just goes to black when the HR20 is "turned off." Before I let my HDTV monitor power itself down when the signal on the HDMI cable went away. So, yes, the HR20 puts out a signal even when there are no LED's lit on the front panel.


What kind of HDTV monitor do you have? Do you have any HDMI sync up issues?


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

thiscopy said:


> Your problem seems to be unique compared to most others. We have the HDMI signal passing through an A/V Receiver such as the Onkyo/Integra and get the pink. It's interesting that you can change channels and it goes away. I actually watched TV with the pink for about an hour one day just to see if something would make it go away. No such luck. I hope DTV can fix this, because there is no way (that I know of) to get a firmware update for the A/V Receiver or your TV.


Can't speak to his specific TV and A/V receiver, but the Sharp panels can have the firmware upgraded. Been done to mine twice already. Also, I know some of the new Denon's have the ability to have their firmware user upgraded as well.


----------



## JessyDawg (Oct 13, 2006)

h0ckeysk8er said:


> Can't speak to his specific TV and A/V receiver, but the Sharp panels can have the firmware upgraded. Been done to mine twice already. Also, I know some of the new Denon's have the ability to have their firmware user upgraded as well.


Yes, the Philips/Magnavox has a USB port. You're supposed to connect a memory stick, to which you'd have first downloaded the firmware upgrade. Philips/Magnavox has no firmware upgrade available yet.

Just curious...can it work both ways? I mean, if this is truly an HDMI "compatibility" issue, could the LCD unit get a firmware upgrade that tells it to play nice with the HR20, and all would be cured? Or, must the HR20 also be made to play nice with the specific LCD unit to which it's attached?


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

JessyDawg said:


> Just curious...can it work both ways? I mean, if this is truly an HDMI "compatibility" issue, could the LCD unit get a firmware upgrade that tells it to play nice with the HR20, and all would be cured? Or, must the HR20 also be made to play nice with the specific LCD unit to which it's attached?


Yes. Either one has not implemented HDMI/HDCP correctly, or is not as "forgiving" of protocol variances than it needs to be.

In an ideal world, the "bad" one will get fixed. In the usual case, the one with the better engineering will be fixed to work around the problem.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

JessyDawg said:


> Yes, the Philips/Magnavox has a USB port. You're supposed to connect a memory stick, to which you'd have first downloaded the firmware upgrade. Philips/Magnavox has no firmware upgrade available yet.
> 
> Just curious...can it work both ways? I mean, if this is truly an HDMI "compatibility" issue, could the LCD unit get a firmware upgrade that tells it to play nice with the HR20, and all would be cured? Or, must the HR20 also be made to play nice with the specific LCD unit to which it's attached?


True, I suppose it could be the Sharp, but it played nice with the H10 and H20 that I had attached previously. Further, we know that the HR20 is putting out some sort of signal even in its "standby power-off" mode. Given those conditions, I'm more suspect of the HR20 than the Sharp at this point.


----------



## jasontrouble (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey everybody, I'm new to this forum and sure glad I found it. There's a lot of useful information here and it has made me more confident in my $300 purchase of the new HR20 DVR box. It seems like a good group of people too. Now onto business I guess...

I just got my HR20 installed last Friday and have not been able to use the HDMI output successfully yet. I have a 57" Toshiba CRTV Model-57H83. I am using a Monster DVI cable and a Monster Cable Male-HDMI-to-Female-DVI Adapter. I get no picture with this connection.

I have tried switching formats and disabling 480i. I've tried different power up sequences, all to no avail. Does anyone else out there have the same TV with different results, or perhaps have an idea if I just have a general compatibility issue. I was also wondering if it had anything to do with HDCP and the cable and adapter since the adapter didn't specifically say HDCP compliant on it.

Thoughts? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jasontrouble said:


> Hey everybody, I'm new to this forum and sure glad I found it. There's a lot of useful information here and it has made me more confident in my $300 purchase of the new HR20 DVR box. It seems like a good group of people too. Now onto business I guess...
> 
> I just got my HR20 installed last Friday and have not been able to use the HDMI output successfully yet. I have a 57" Toshiba CRTV Model-57H83. I am using a Monster DVI cable and a Monster Cable Male-HDMI-to-Female-DVI Adapter. I get no picture with this connection.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few TV's with HDMI issues with the HR20. D* is working on a fix for them. They have released several updates that have helped some people, hurt others.

The problem is compatibility. Listing your tv and the problem on this forum will alert the D* people (they watch this forum) and if they aren't working on it already, you can be sure that they will. In the mean time, if you can watch via component, do so.

Have you tried turning Native OFF in the HR20, and manually setting the res from the front panel? Try 720P or 1080i and see what your tosh thinks of it.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

The HDMI issues, the blank snowy screen seems to be fixed with the latest release. I have a Sony KF42 WE610. The unit also seems alot more stable. I am having no other problems as of now.


----------



## jasontrouble (Oct 13, 2006)

hasan said:


> Have you tried turning Native OFF in the HR20, and manually setting the res from the front panel? Try 720P or 1080i and see what your tosh thinks of it.


Yep, tried that too. I guess it's probably just a compatibility issue then.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

I know this is a problem thread, but I wanted to add my TV as one NOT having HDMI problems. I updated to HDMI over the wwekend from component and have not seen any problems yet.

TV - Samsung HL-S7178W (71' DLP projection). It is a new product so that may explain why it is working so far. Oddly enough, I also have a Samsung upconvert DVD player that has all kinds of HDMI issues.

HDMI specs:
Video : 480i,480p,720p,1080i,1080p
(EIA/CEA-861-B compliant)
Audio : Two channel linear PCM 32, 44.1 and 48kHz


----------



## thiscopy (Sep 12, 2006)

jgrade said:


> I know this is a problem thread, but I wanted to add my TV as one NOT having HDMI problems. I updated to HDMI over the wwekend from component and have not seen any problems yet.
> 
> TV - Samsung HL-S7178W (71' DLP projection). It is a new product so that may explain why it is working so far. Oddly enough, I also have a Samsung upconvert DVD player that has all kinds of HDMI issues.
> 
> ...


71"..........cool.


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got a Sim2 domino 55 DLP monitor, and before this update, I had to reboot the box almost every time I wanted to watch TV. It was fine for 5 days after the update, but now I have to reboot once a day or so again. This should be consistent across the Sim2 line as most of their projectors use the same input board, (excluding the units with the external image processor)


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a Philips 42" Plasma (42PF7320A/37) with firmware release BX23U-1.4.0.0_03081. When I connect it to the HR20 via HDMI, I get about a 3/8" wide green vertical line down the right hand side of the screen, top to bottom.

I thought there was a firmware patch for the Philips that fixed this, but I have the latest version with all of the revision history, and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

jgrade said:


> I know this is a problem thread, but I wanted to add my TV as one NOT having HDMI problems. I updated to HDMI over the wwekend from component and have not seen any problems yet.
> 
> TV - Samsung HL-S7178W (71' DLP projection). It is a new product so that may explain why it is working so far. Oddly enough, I also have a Samsung upconvert DVD player that has all kinds of HDMI issues.
> 
> ...


I think it's probably valuable to have info on working configurations as well.


----------



## TheNukeMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Rebelde said:


> I posted this in another thread but I think this is the right one.. I have a VIZIO P50 HDM plasma (50") and I'm Having difficulty with the HDMI connection to both my HR20s. My TV has two HDMI inputs but I'm forced to use component video because the HDMI causes both my receivers to freeze whenever I turn *off* the TV for a period longer then 5 minutes. I'm wondering if anyone has the same tv or similar problems, and/or if someone (earl) can notify the right people about this problem with the box. Hopefully it can be solved in the upcoming upgrade.


I just got my HR-20 and I am having the same issue. I have disconnected the HDMI and gone component. I have the latest 0xE3 software too. Anyone know of a fix.? Anyone contacted Vizio?
Thanks


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

TheNukeMan said:


> I just got my HR-20 and I am having the same issue. I have disconnected the HDMI and gone component. I have the latest 0xE3 software too. Anyone know of a fix.? Anyone contacted Vizio?
> Thanks


You may want to post this in the new thread regarding the new software release, as few people are probably looking at the old software release threads.


----------

